# Solid State Voltage Regulator



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The voltage regulator on my Wisconsin S-12D is over charging the battery.
The regulator is the 2 coil type that controls voltage cut-out and current 
cut-out. It’s new but it doesn’t work well. Unfortunately I didn’t know
too much about these things and ended up buying a non adjustable 
made in China regulator. I wanted to replace it with an adjustable Delco
voltage regulator, so I did some Googling. I came across a few old car
forums where the guys were talking about using solid state regulators to
replace these old electro-mechanical regulators.

Does anyone have any experience with this type of upgrade. The posts
I was reading mentioned a Wells #715 but it also said they are no longer
available.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt
I have a 1977 FMC Bolens Equipment Seminar Manual that has about 10 pages on servicing and adjusting the delco regulators.
I planned on posting the entire 86 pages of the manual, but if you need I'll do these pages first.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

What was the old regulator doing? If it was doing the same thing
it could be the battery. I have had that happen. I burned out 4 regulators on my boat that were overcharging. Turned out to be the battery. I never thought it was the battery because it always
started the boat but it had some kind of internal problem.
Rod


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt

This is probably info you already have but just in case you need it...

Bolens 1250 Wisconsin S12D 281960 (67-69)

Voltage Regulator:
Bolens # 1719181 
Delco Remy # 119165E

Starter/Generator:
Bolens # 1716169
Delco Remy # 1101875 (68-69) 1101970 (67) note the bolens # doesn't change but the delco does


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

Thanks for the pages you posted in the 1977 equipment seminar manual post.
They are MUCH better at detailing the procedure for adjusting the Delco
voltage regulator, than anything I have. My problem is the regulator I am
using has no adjusting screws (not a Delco). I was going to just go out and
get a Delco electro-mechanical regulator when I came across the stuff on
the old car guys raving about the solid state replacements. I just wanted to
see if anyone here had any experience with the SS reg’s and possibly use a
SS instead of just swapping out electro-mechanicals. 

Rod…

I trashed all the old electrical parts that originally came with the tractor
when I did the restore. I don’t know if the old regulator worked or not.
The battery is new, it takes and holds a good charge from my electric 
battery charger.


----------

